
UK academics set to launch 'virus' software for online ‘hate speech’ - pwg
https://www.campusreform.org/?ID=14149
======
gus_massa
It's not a 'virus' software, it a soft that somehow classify the comments
using techniques somewhat like anti-virus software.

I would have used a version of an anti-spam software, but I guess anti-virus
makes this more scary and get's more funding and press.

------
eucryphia
It would no longer be a 'University'.

I couldn't find an antonym for 'universal'.

~~~
A_Parr
'Partiality' seems fitting.

------
deogeo
> Tomalin's proposal would use a sophisticated algorithm which would evaluate
> not just the content itself, but also all content posted by the user to
> determine if a post might be classifiable as "hate speech".

Speak how the algorithm likes, or your posting will be penalized.

